# Official Motorized Miami Thread: Racycle, Flying Merkel, Miami Power Bicycle



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 9, 2022)

1905 Racycle:










Link to media album for the restored 1905 bike above:








						Racycle Motorcycle
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 9, 2022)

1911 Racycle with the Musselman armless motorcycle hub
:









Troxel saddle


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 9, 2022)

Circa 1915 +/- for the Miami Power Bicycle:


----------



## happyclark (Apr 9, 2022)

1902/1903 Marsh As found has some original paint on frame. Engine Mount similar to Indian and Thor design


----------



## geosbike (Apr 9, 2022)

way kool


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2022)

Miami Power Bicycle: Let's see what you have!












photo credits: Dick Shappy Classic Cars


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2022)

Owned and operated by aerospace engineer, Donald L. Nichols.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Miami Power Bicycle: Let's see what you have!
> 
> View attachment 1604044
> 
> ...



I have a friend that has one of these. I think he has a spare motor as well. He also has a lot of literature on them. V/r Shawn


----------



## happyclark (Apr 12, 2022)

1905 Indian barn find from Pennsylvania


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2022)

happyclark said:


> 1905 Indian barn find from Pennsylvania
> 
> View attachment 1605481
> 
> ...



Fabulous survivor; what is the case number on the motor?  You figure it is a late 05 with the spring fork?


----------



## Billythekid (May 9, 2022)

Saw this posted on Facebook


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Saw this posted on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 1623816
> 
> View attachment 1623820



That makes number two for Louie! I need to get back over to his place and take some pics of this crustacean. V/r Shawn


----------



## Goldenindian (May 11, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Saw this posted on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 1623816
> 
> View attachment 1623820



MY GOD!!..:what a dream project. That is amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Billythekid (May 11, 2022)

Yes sir a early motorcycle or bicycle with a motor kit is my dream find I really like the shaws


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 20, 2022)

Here is a 1909 Racycle my Dad restored a few years back.


----------

